# mon ibook g4 chauffe est ce normal?



## bendder (7 Septembre 2005)

mon i book G4 1,2 ram 768 chauffe pas mal je trouve depuis que je suis passé a tiger sans trop travaillé le cpu chauffe a 40 50°c voir 60° quand je travail intensément sur i mouvie ou garage bande voir photoshop il a meme defois déclenché le ventillateur (normaleme on lentant pas le ventillateur)

est ce normal? 
quelle est le tempérture a ne pas dépasser ?


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Septembre 2005)

Bienvenue!

Vérifie avant tout que tu ne doives pas échanger ta batterie:
http://www.apple.com/fr/support/batteryexchange/

A.


----------



## Tox (7 Septembre 2005)

40 à 50 degrés me semble une température normale... Surtout si tu l'emploie sur une surface empêchant son bon refroidissement ou si tu l'utilise sur secteur. Le ventilateur se déclenche parfois, dans ces conditions, sur mon iBook.


----------



## bendder (7 Septembre 2005)

non ma batterie c'est ok

et sinon comment faire pour mieux le ventiller?


----------



## weeket (8 Septembre 2005)

moi aussi mon G3 ibook 384 mo de ram et 900mhz chauffe, et je sais pas pourquoi
et il plante bcp aussi ce qui met en marche la ventille
a+


----------



## Adrienhb (8 Septembre 2005)

bendder a dit:
			
		

> non ma batterie c'est ok


Bion c'est déjà ça, tant mieux.



			
				bendder a dit:
			
		

> et sinon comment faire pour mieux le ventiller?


Tu le surlèves avec un livre...   

A.


----------



## kertruc (8 Septembre 2005)

bendder a dit:
			
		

> il a meme defois déclenché le ventillateur (normaleme on lentant pas le ventillateur)



Si tu ne l'entends pas habituellement, c'est qu'il ne se déclenche pas parce que la température est normale...
Ça chauffe une machine... Y a rien à faire contre ça...
Je pense pas qu'il y ait de quoi s'inquiéter.


----------



## Zyrol (8 Septembre 2005)

Quand il fait chaud dans mon appart et que le ventilateur se declenche, je surleve l'arriere de l'ibook grace à un boitier de DVD, et vu que'en général j'ai chaud moi aussi, je place un ventilo à coté de moi : double usage : 
-ça me refroidit !
-ça draine l'air chaud qui reste bloqué sous l'ibook.

En général le ventilo s'arrete vite quand je fais ça.

En meme temps, ton ibook est prevu pour ça, faut pas s'inquieter, si il chauffe trop il passera en suspension pour se proteger...


----------

